# Neglected composers game round 6, March 28-30



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

One composer has entered the Pantheon: Ernest Chausson takes first place as an unappreciated composer! But others are getting close. Our list:

>> Pantheon of the Unappreciated <<
1 - Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)

>> Ranks of the Unempantheoned <<
Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 6
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 4
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937) - 1
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946) - 3
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 3
1: Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 6
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947) - 4
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893) - 1
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 4
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001) - 2
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 5
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 2
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812) - 2
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 3
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783)
2: Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837) - 6
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894) - 1
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 4
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 4
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 5
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 7
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 4
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 3
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 4
2: Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745) - 8

You can read about these composers and listen to their music in the first three threads:
Round 1: http://www.talkclassical.com/47997-neglected-composers-game-round.html
Round 2: http://www.talkclassical.com/48092-neglected-composers-game-round.html
Round 3: http://www.talkclassical.com/48156-neglected-composers-game-round.html

This is round 6. As before, each member may vote for one or two composers. You may do this once each round. I will try to open a new round every 48 hours, or as near that as possible, at which time the old round closes and everybody gets another turn. Vote early (but not too often please!)


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Hummel and Arensky.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Karl-Birger Blomdahl and Ikuma Dan


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Casella and Clementi.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We've now had 38 nominations and 100 votes cast. It would be nice, though, if a few more people were playing.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Bantock!
Bridge!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

In the spirit of laurie:

Ashton!
Toch!


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Clementi and Toch


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Current board:

>> Pantheon of the Unappreciated <<
1 - Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)

>> Ranks of the Unempantheoned <<
Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 7
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 4
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937) - 2
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946) - 4
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 4
1: Frank Bridge (1879-1941) - 7
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947) - 5
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893) - 1
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 6
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001) - 3
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 5
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 2
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812) - 2
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 3
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783)
2: Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837) - 7
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894) - 1
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 4
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 4
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 5
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
1: Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936) - 7
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 4
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 5
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 4
2: Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745) - 8


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Melartin and Meyerbeer!
Thank you very much...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hummel and Zelenka. This round's about half over.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Wieniawski and Hummel.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Bridge and Respighi


----------



## MissKittysMom (Mar 2, 2017)

Boris Tchaikovsky
Vissarion Shebalin


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This round is closed. Please go to Round 7 to vote again.

http://www.talkclassical.com/48286-neglected-composers-game-round.html#post1214983


----------

